#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  PING na WAN do roteador IWR 3000N da IntelBras não funciona

## Veronica

Bom dia, estou com um grande problema comprei varios roteadores da Intelbras do modelo IWR 3000N mas o ping dele nao funciona e esta habilitado o acesso remoto funciona normal. Alguém pode me ajudar.

----------


## megabyte

É só atualizar a versão .

----------


## Danusio

muitos roteadores tem bloqueio de ping e acesso remoto pela porta wan, verifique nas configurações avançadas da porta wan se não tem essas opções marcadas.

----------

